# Rochester Quadrajet



## ROGTO67 (Dec 11, 2012)

I am looking for the correct bolts to mount the carb to original manifold. Anyone know where I can purchase them? I also need the baffle that goes in between carb and manifold. THanks


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Ames Performance has them.


----------



## ROGTO67 (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks I will check them out.


----------

